

Ask HN: Is holding your head when you miss a goal a universal human reaction? - asdf333

This seems to be very consistent across all world cup teams and spectators regardless of nationality.
======
iamdave
baader meinhof, you saw Germany miss that goal and watched as six guys on the
sideline all held their heads and leaned back slightly in disappointment.

Meanwhile, in a (possibly) completely different part of the world, I asked
myself the exact same question.

~~~
asdf333
yes! thats the one that prompted me to post but i've been noticing it the
entire world cup!

------
philwelch
Did the North Koreans seem to do this? Of all the World Cup teams they're the
most culturally isolated. Most of the European and South American players all
know each other because they play in the same European leagues.

~~~
coryl
Even the North Koreans leave to play in international tournaments though. Some
play overseas in other leagues.

~~~
philwelch
Four out of 23 do, and at least two of them were Japanese-born Koreans who for
whatever reason decided to take DPRK nationality.

------
coryl
Seems like a pretty obvious way to express frustration, although likely that
it was also a learned cultural behaviour, popularized through
television/media.

